# Cost of living in Delhi



## jumanufer (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm at the end of a process to get a job in Nodia, just south east of Delhi.
The company will provide house and car with driver and salary is similar to what I'm in Europe. So it would be ok.


Can someone let me know what would be the cost of living per month?
We live currently in Ireland with a very comfortable lifestyle. Couple with a almost 2 year old boy. Going out often, gym, travelling, etc.

Thank you!
Juan


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

jumanufer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm at the end of a process to get a job in Nodia, just south east of Delhi.
> The company will provide house and car with driver and salary is similar to what I'm in Europe. So it would be ok.
> ...


That will more than sufficient if you are getting salary equal to what you were getting in ireland.

In noida or delhi region, if you are getting around 100000 rs + apartment per month...
That should be sufficient enough to live very decent life.


----------



## highrise (Mar 24, 2015)

ya that would be more than enough i believe.


----------



## raghumudaliar (Mar 19, 2015)

Cost of living depends on individual lifestyles. But the expenses which leave a dent in budget are always home and car. Since you are already being provided that by your company, you can have a smooth life in Delhi.

Also Delhi is capital of the Republic of India, and has people from all parts of world and all sections of the society and hence has provisions for everyone in terms of housing, brands, amenities and everything else you can think of.

Also there are lots of places to visit in and around Delhi NCR which are not heavy on the pocket.


----------

